# Northern lights



## tryguy2011 (Feb 23, 2011)

Has anyone grown any of nirvanas northern lights? If so was the 7-8 flower time correct?


----------



## Roddy (Feb 24, 2011)

Not Nirvana (I don't think) but just harvested a NL...went 10.5 weeks and think it could have gone longer?


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 24, 2011)

yup ive done them 9.5 weeks was good for me.


----------

